# Mo' Flo' - The Hip-Hop/Rap thread



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm pretty into Hip-Hop and rap, so I've opened this thread to explore the genre further. What are some of your favourite artists and songs?

[video=youtube;4WezusURMbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WezusURMbY[/video]

[video=youtube;o0H7XN90fhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0H7XN90fhY[/video]


----------



## STB (Apr 21, 2011)

I love rap so much.

[video=youtube;zME_TL4gVVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zME_TL4gVVo[/video]

[video=youtube;lUungLJSaF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUungLJSaF8[/video]

[video=youtube;F0Jcuahkggk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0Jcuahkggk[/video]

[video=youtube;G6G72yV5YEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6G72yV5YEg[/video]


----------



## STB (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;hUQP1Nh0doA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUQP1Nh0doA[/video]

[video=youtube;5P3c8UtAKys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P3c8UtAKys[/video]

[video=youtube;ajaxQYNonyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajaxQYNonyg[/video]


----------



## STB (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;gHCbcwa9RUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHCbcwa9RUw[/video]

[video=youtube;CVvK29ZSoXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVvK29ZSoXw[/video]

[video=youtube;pZ7sYqulKI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ7sYqulKI0[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 21, 2011)

[yt]VKCtLLOja-k[/yt]

to be honest i am totally and completely on his dick


[yt]XSN04jymsW0[/yt]
[yt]4G4tHjE3OaA[/yt]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;veAIHDGghP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veAIHDGghP4[/video]

The Streets are great.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 22, 2011)

[yt]oeHtzs91Xm0[/yt]

[yt]0tx4uhYeIEQ[/yt]

_king night_ is probably my retroactive favorite of 2010

going back to it just reminds me how much i am obsessed


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 22, 2011)

I originally got all excited thinking this was an M-Flo thread. ):

Here is some M-Flo for you to enjoy.

[yt]YVqZKflL4PY[/yt]

[yt]7FUVNVTuSv8[/yt]

These are some nice boys.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 22, 2011)

Aesop Rock?

Aesop Rock.

[yt]yeh6jhHLgtg[/yt]

[yt]DVjB9lCSHm8[/yt]


----------



## STB (Jun 2, 2011)

And now for some amazing, unrecognized rap talent:

[video=youtube;Zl9H0YmWIzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl9H0YmWIzs[/video]


----------



## STB (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;LPxuMmnOdyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPxuMmnOdyI[/video]


----------



## STB (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;1yfrV2DYj2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yfrV2DYj2E[/video]


----------



## STB (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;cTVqBfzSJso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTVqBfzSJso[/video]


----------



## STB (Jun 2, 2011)

LISTEN TO THIS:

[video=youtube;UXtDjPMazXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXtDjPMazXw[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;XSbZidsgMfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSbZidsgMfw[/video]
[video=youtube;zBZyvzhmxjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBZyvzhmxjc[/video]

SWAG SWAG SWAG SWAG


----------



## STB (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't think I understand why Tyler The Creator is so popular. Same with all those others from his crew :U


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 2, 2011)

STB said:


> I don't think I understand why Tyler The Creator is so popular. Same with all those others from his crew :U


 
Though there have been some rappers as wild as him lyrically (as in adult content, not how fast he rhymes or anything), he goes way off the deep end again and again in a more hateful way than even Eminem has ever gone, so people enjoy that recklessness. I'm one of those people, even though I see myself to be a particularly responsible kitty it's kinda refreshing to hear someone who's a little younger and still enjoying that. The other link isn't part of Tyler's crew, just this oddball space surfer rapper I just found.


----------



## Takun (Jun 2, 2011)

[yt]NzCukmO4fhg[/yt]


also this :O

[yt]ylnbFXWK_b4[/yt]


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not a huge rap fan, but I enjoy a few artists.

[video=youtube;v43-OvtUbfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v43-OvtUbfc[/video]


----------



## anero (Jun 2, 2011)

[yt]QTeIq8CCG3s[/yt]
godly

[yt]LBO5PbpDPng[/yt]
[yt]Orlbo9WkZ2E[/yt]
personally i'm not a fan of his flow but production is top notch


----------



## TheM (Jun 2, 2011)

Just started getting into hip-hop recently but here's a few that I like.


Psyche Origami
[video=youtube;snIOe-UCAWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snIOe-UCAWk[/video]
[video=youtube;Irxp9rcWIjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irxp9rcWIjI&feature=related[/video]




Shad
[video=youtube;q-mAMH5S6VA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-mAMH5S6VA[/video]
[video=youtube;4Jhn3X8gGEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jhn3X8gGEA&feature=watch_response[/video]




Giant Panda
[video=youtube;ZGU9Nmy897w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGU9Nmy897w[/video]
[video=youtube;UGavGIoPUWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGavGIoPUWk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;EwbGe2di0QQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwbGe2di0QQ[/video]


AW YEAH


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't listen to much rap at all... but I do enjoy Necro.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;NywdVBwzurU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NywdVBwzurU[/video]

Classic 90's hip-hop.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I don't listen to much rap at all... but I do enjoy Necro.


 
necro is funny
chubby bald guy with a lisp and a name from some sad sack's dust-ridden seinfeld fan script 
RON BRAUNSTEIN 


			
				necro said:
			
		

> â€œKanye, you know Kanye can rap. Heâ€™s ok you know, he knows how to make a  beat and he can do all that but I donâ€™t appreciate these awful faggots  and I think heâ€™s a homosexual. I think heâ€™s an undercover faggot, I  think he eats cock and I think any man that sports pink takes it up  their ass and I think heâ€™s in to that. He dresses like a homosexual, he  acts like a homosexual and he supports homosexuals so you know yeah he  can rap a little bit but so can a lot of faggots.â€


the WISDOM of mr BRAUNSTEIN


[yt]6nC1agr67M4[/yt]
this isnt the version i would liked to have posted 
that would be the first track of this mixtape: http://www.nogangcolors.com/2010/05/hellawayne-ii.html
but its still pretty good

slowed & throwed
stopped & chopped
syrup n soda


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;sjFfFjdB8AM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjFfFjdB8AM[/video]
[video=youtube;15RZ5j0CNrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15RZ5j0CNrc[/video]
why can't there be more rap like this?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 10, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> why can't there be more rap like this?


 
what you mean boring white guy rap


[yt]Sh80FS0tn9Y[/yt]


----------



## Molfsontan (Jun 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;-erG28ot6ww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-erG28ot6ww[/video]

[video=youtube;o0xDGXotGIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0xDGXotGIE[/video]

This one happens to be in German.
[video=youtube;j9TjdmquRXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9TjdmquRXE[/video]

Also German.
[video=youtube;VXxfcvu7q_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXxfcvu7q_U[/video]

More Deutsch.
[video=youtube;DD0A2plMSVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD0A2plMSVA[/video]

[video=youtube;zPNMCfw2_us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPNMCfw2_us[/video]

[video=youtube;WVbP85441cM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVbP85441cM[/video]

[video=youtube;ExGvXrsv8Z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExGvXrsv8Z4[/video]

Fast guy.
[video=youtube;QGxGaa26FXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGxGaa26FXg[/video]


----------

